# February Acquisitions



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Might as well get this thing started....

Bean sweater vest, deep red.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On feb 2, I took delivery of my Alden straight tip captoe, balmorals (model #920), in dark brown calfskin. Very nice shoe...the toecap is substantially more robust than AE's Park Ave.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

New spring BB tattersal sport shirt in pink.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Each month I don't think I'm going to be buying anything and then it happens. Two LE OCBD Hyde Parks (stripe and tattersall).


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

3 B2 GF sacks i thrifted for $10 a pop, 1 gray, 1 navy, 1 dark gray pinstripe.

i gave up unnecessary spending for lent, so this is my tab for february :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Feb 2 I purchased a pair of BB 986s from the Lenox retail store in Atlanta.

Luckily I had a couple of BB gift cards I used to make the purchase. I was up in Atlanta for a long weekend, which was good since BB did away with the only retail store here in Central Florida.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

There's a health food store that my wife and I like to shop at as often as possible, and today I stopped in on the way home to pick up some milk. The store is in a little shopping center with a Salvation Army and DAV nearby, so naturally I had to stop in. As is often (though, of course, not always) the case, I'm glad I did so. Total price was $12.46.

Shirts, left to right:
Ralph Lauren madras -- pretty worn, with two holes in the left sleeve and some serious fraying of the right cuff, but for a couple bucks it was worth it. I plan to wear it as a beater madras (who needs a beater madras, really?) until it's no longer wearable (which may be soon), then I'll turn it into a pocket square or two for summer.

Hathaway 'British Poplin' (60% cotton, 40% poly) button down -- made in USA, says "Waterville, Maine" on the Hathaway tag. I'm not crazy about the poly, but again, for a couple bucks it was worth it.

Gant "half-sleeve" madras (mentioned in Jan acquisition thread) -- button down collar with the third button in the back, locker loop, and button-through flap chest pocket: tres trad. This thing screams 1950s to me.

Ties, left to right:
Austin Manor Santa emblematic (also mentioned in Jan acquisition thread) -- 90% poly, 10% silk. Ought to be fun.

Polo "Talisman by Glasgow" -- I have no idea what that is, and the only thing that Google pulled up was this thing from an e-Bay-like site. Anybody know anything?

Jacobs Roberts repp -- from a local upscale menswear store that, unfortunately, doesn't carry much trad stuff -- Berle and Samuelsohn trousers, Bills Khakis, some Gitmans dress shirts (not OCBD), and maybe Hickey Freeman, but darted and pleated.

A pair of braces that I thought I'd try out, not having worn them since I was 5 -- and then they clipped onto my pants. Tack on some trad points for the oxford cloth covering the elastic thing in the back. No idea who the maker is.

And finally a tan wool surcingle belt -- the nicest surcingle belt I've ever found at a thrift store. They're always made with what seems to be the cheapest leather possible, but this one is actually pretty nice. I don't know who made this, either.

Some closeups:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I used some coupons and got a burgundy shetland from Bean, it's pretty nice.

Brian


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

J. Crew 2 Button Blazer. On sale at $149 marked down from $298.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wnh, great stuff. i dig the madras shirts and the braces!


----------



## StMatthias (Jan 14, 2008)

Three BB OCBDs: ecru, yellow, and red u-stripe. How cheap do these get at the semi-annual sales?


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

StMatthias said:


> Three BB OCBDs: ecru, yellow, and red u-stripe. How cheap do these get at the semi-annual sales?


I think they were 3 for $159 during the last semi annual sale.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> I think they were 3 for $159 during the last semi annual sale.


And down to 3 for $135 with the extra 15% off during the first few hours.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Polo Ralph Lauren Norvin handsewns (tan waxy finish) for weekend wear with cords.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

J. Press navy sack 3/2 blazer with Blackwatch lining and patch / flap pockets.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Reddington said:


> J. Press navy sack 3/2 blazer with Blackwatch lining and patch / flap pockets.


Very, very, very nice!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

reddington, congratulations on your purchase. gotta love that garment bag!

i need a non-flannel/doeskin blazer soon. still deciding if i should go for Southwick douglas, Press, BB, or Rugby Ralph Lauren.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Reddington said:


> J. Press navy sack 3/2 blazer with Blackwatch lining and patch / flap pockets.


Money well spent; Enjoy.

*sorry I never returned your PM.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Grabbed one of those LL Bean shetlands that were on sale for about ten minutes.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Lightweight Barbour Beaufort in brown, and sage Coverdale in waxed cotton, a sort of modified version of their commando coat, 4 outside pockets, 2 inside pockets.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

AE Niles in chili 10D excellent used condition
Vintage Imperials made for Barrie Burgundy Shell Cordovan Wingtips 12D/C 
15M and 16M floor model and brand new Addidas Garnett Basketball sneakers white with red soles and red stripes.
New Desert Storm military combat boots 11
vintage Black Near new vintage Pebble grain Florsheim Imperial wingtips 8.5C with leather heel and cleat
Vintage burgundy shell cordovan Florsheim Imperial wingtips 6D w/ leather heel and cleat

Ermenegildo Zegna 44 R blueish tweed winter sports coat with green stripes

All for under $60 at two thrift stores.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

From eBay:
A Brooks Brothers shawl collar dj - SACK.


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

LE Tall Tailored Fit Hyde Park in Chamois (Yellow) from Overstock’s (19.99). 

I wanted to add a Blue and a White Hyde Park to the order but I could not find the Tall Tailored Fit on the LE Web Site (willing to pay full fare for Blue/White). Called the 800 number and the rep could not find the shirt either. She added a “Custom Shopper” on the line who confirmed that they do not have this shirt and it is not on backorder. They offered to document my request.

For now LE carries the regular OCBD in Tall Tailored Fit in White, Blue and French Blue.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Another Footjoy blemish from Golf Locker. I have the same in brown and a captoe bal in brown from the last go-round, and I am very happy with them. The blemishes are too subtle for me to notice.

I am reluctant to wear my better shoes to work; there are too many opportunities for disaster. At $90 shipped, these really fit the bill.

And my feet.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

*So far in Feb*

LL Bean cashmere cable crewneck - burgundy - Ebay
LE cotton saddle shoulder crewneck - pale yellow - Ebay


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


>


Nice shoes, Alan! What kind are they? I rarely see exotics that I like, but those are pretty swell.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I stopped into the Polo Outlet tonite to see what was new and found these while digging thru the pockets squares. They were tagged at $10 so I figured I couldn't pass them, imagine my surprise when all three rang up for a total of $12! On the receipt, they were half price and had another 25% taken off due to a sale, not too shabby.

Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Nice shoes, Alan! What kind are they? I rarely see exotics that I like, but those are pretty swell.


Thanks. I understand your usual reaction to exotics, but I thought these were (relatively) restrained. They're Footjoys; I think in alligator. I picked them up for $20 and they have brand new soles.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

nwt oxxford suit, dark grey herringbone, radcliffe cut. 2 button, double vent. i'll have to run it up to will field at some point.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*J. Press sack 3/2 blazer w/ Blackwatch lining*




videocrew said:


> Very, very, very nice!





Untilted said:


> reddington, congratulations on your purchase.





A.Squire said:


> Money well spent; Enjoy.


Thanks all for the kind words. I've certainly been enjoying the blazer and glad I bought it when I did. Turns out it was the last one the NYC Press had in my size, so I didn't hesitate in buying it. Certainly a worthy purchase.

Cheers!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> There's a health food store that my wife and I like to shop at as often as possible, and today I stopped in on the way home to pick up some milk. The store is in a little shopping center with a Salvation Army and DAV nearby, so naturally I had to stop in. As is often (though, of course, not always) the case, I'm glad I did so. Total price was $12.46.


wnh -

Outstanding finds for under $13! Congrats!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

A pocket square starter kit: 3 white cotton squares from LE.

I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Here's the Barbor Coverdale in sage: bought it, returned it and bought it again. It's waxier and a bit heavier than my Beaufort. Outside pockets are great, and there are two inside. Wonderful coat and a wonderful deal form Fishing the Cape. Also picked up three narrow ties from RL. Total was $38.

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour2dy3.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Getting a shirt from the Mercers is delayed gratification exemplified. Just send the payment and forget about it; in due course the UPS man rolls up and there it is.

James Bond tattersall. I went back and forth about the collar - straight collar for an Englishy look, or buttondown? In the end I went with buttondown as more versatile.

And these little lovelies from Kent Wang arrived today as well.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658409

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658410

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658411

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658412


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick (or anybody), I don't suppose you have any Mercer straight collars do you? I'm interested to see what they're like, but it seems everyone (myself included) gets button downs from them.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Patrick (or anybody), I don't suppose you have any Mercer straight collars do you? I'm interested to see what they're like, but it seems everyone (myself included) gets button downs from them.


Yes I do. I'll get a photo up in a bit.

Here we go. The shirt looks a bit like a pajama top at the moment, as it was languishing in a pile of summer gear. I also have this same pattern in red and blue, and a gunmetal gray solid with the point collar for those Sopranos moments.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

Mercer makes a fine shirt.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm, so even the straight collars are unlined. I guess I'll stick to them for button downs.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Getting a shirt from the Mercers is delayed gratification exemplified. Just send the payment and forget about it; in due course the UPS man rolls up and there it is.
> 
> James Bond tattersall. I went back and forth about the collar - straight collar for an Englishy look, or buttondown? In the end I went with buttondown as more versatile.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658409


That really is a beautiful shirt. One of these days when I have to disposable income to excuse it, I'm going to buy one of just about everything that Mercer offers, including a point collar blue OCBD. Until then, I'll just gaze longingly at pictures such as this (and still relish my ever growing, thrift- and eBay-fueled wardrobe).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Really a great shirt, Patrick. It's just the sort of thing I've wanted. I need to just go for it and get a couple. I may do straight collar, though.

I'm awaiting these Robert Talbott cufflinks:










And just got this Lock & Co. navy fedora (needs a little tweaking):


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I picked these up at Goodwill, they're a 9D & a bit too tight for me so I'll probably post them up in the Thrift Exchange in a few days.










Brian


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Brian, I gotta get me some pocket squares to try out. Nice haul. Wish we had a Polo outlet in Memphis.

Got this Robert Talbott Best of Class, NWOT, from Ebay for $15.32 delivered

​


----------



## JRT3 (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Aldens!*

My first post as a new member, and I'm happy to say it's for a pair of Alden plain toe blucher oxfords in good old #8; moreover, just ordered a good strap belt from Ben S. to go with them.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

Reddington said:


> J. Press navy sack 3/2 blazer with Blackwatch lining and patch / flap pockets.


How are the shoulders on that jacket? From the photo, they appear to be somewhat heavily padded. Is this the case? I hope not, as it is exactly what I've been looking for recently. Thanks!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

^ i wanted to ask that question too.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

tntele said:


> How are the shoulders on that jacket? From the photo, they appear to be somewhat heavily padded. Is this the case? I hope not, as it is exactly what I've been looking for recently. Thanks!





Untilted said:


> ^ i wanted to ask that question too.


Gents - 

Yes, there is padding in the shoulders, but IMO, it is not overly or heavily padded. From the feel of it, it appears that it has about the same amount of padding as my Brooks' navy sack blazer and less than my Nordstrom 'darted' navy blazer. 

However, everyone's opinion and threshold for padded shoulders varies, but I am happy with the jacket and do not believe it has too much padding. Hope this answers your questions.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

In the processing of refreshing my OCBD shirts and moving the older ones to weekend wear. So, nothing to exciting to show here, but I picked up four new B2 non-non-iron, traditional fit shirts.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Reddington said:


> nothing to exciting to show here


Some might beg to differ ;-). Nice spread there.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Getting a shirt from the Mercers is delayed gratification exemplified.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7658410


I love the colors of your tattersall shirt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reddington said:


> In the processing of refreshing my OCBD shirts and moving the older ones to weekend wear. So, nothing to exciting to show here, but I picked up four new B2 non-non-iron, traditional fit shirts.


I'm pretty excited by that cranberry university stripe...but, then at my age, it is suprising what excites me! :icon_smile:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Good gracious, I love clearance sales at outlet stores.

From Polo Ralph Lauren:
Three pairs of OTC Purple Label wool-blend socks. The ones at the far left were an obscene $0.75 (the other two were $2.50 each, I believe).
White linen pocket square w/ black edging ($12).
Cotton plaid bow-tie ($10).

From J. Crew:
Two repp ties, $6 each.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Good grief! :thumbs-up:


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow - love that blue/white J. Crew tie!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

My first tassel loafers - a pair of burgundy Cole Haan green label tassels from Ebay for $20. Great shoes, great price.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I miss being close to outlets.


----------



## JRT3 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Monks*

God help me... purchased second pair of Alden shells this month. Monks in black.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

just ordered Sebago Cayman II in non brushoff burgundy at $89





excellent pics there - cant yet vouch for the site though


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Good call Speas. I have them and they're great shoes.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Tonight, I stopped by James Davis in Memphis and got some Cortina seersucker (well, pincord is what they call it, it is seersucker style without the welts), a $155 pair for $24 and then $15 for cuffs. Between a light blue and navy in color, and first pair. Will wear these with the Sperry Stingray in Amaretto I got earlier this month.

Stopped by Oak Hall and got an Ike Behar blue striped shirt for $46.75 (70% off $165) to replace my Brooks Brothers shirt. THe new one has barrell cuffs (bummer) rather than the french (BB) and has a modified spread collar (ok on me) rather than the BB's full English spread. I think it will look good with some of the fourinhand.com ties that are coming. Pics to follow later


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Speas said:


> just ordered Sebago Cayman II in non brushoff burgundy at $89
> 
> excellent pics there - cant yet vouch for the site though


 A personal favorite.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Speas said:


> just ordered Sebago Cayman II in non brushoff burgundy at $89
> 
> excellent pics there - cant yet vouch for the site though


I ordered loafers from this outfit and never got them. Their customer service dept. was absolutely zero help. Had to go through the credit card company. A real pain. Hope that was a fluke.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Speas said:


> just ordered Sebago Cayman II in non brushoff burgundy at $89
> 
> excellent pics there - cant yet vouch for the site though


I just clicked the link, cordo is $89 and the cordo brush off is now $109, hmm...

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a pair of Cayman II's in cordo, and was surprised at how reddish-looking they are. I think I've gotten used to the darker color of my Alden 986's. One of these days, I'll try polishing the Caymans with brown polish to tone down the red a bit. Other than that, I'm happy with them.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Family Tradition Continues*

(Sorry--No photos)

Our son Patrick took delivery on his first pair of Bean Boots--tan/brown, 8", Thinsulate--yesterday; now maybe he'll quit borrowing mine for snow removal detail.
Now get going with the Sno-Seal treatment.

Have a great weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...and again, the UPS man cometh! This time, delivering my AE Sohos, in cognac calf, loaded with patina, straight from the box. They are absolutely gorgeous shoes...I am in love, or perhaps simply in lust! Although, January and February are tough months for me, in terms of shoe purchases...in 2007 it was five pair and now, in 2008, four pair. One of my new year's resolutions for 2009 has got to be "no more shoe purchases!" Boy am I gonna have to work on that one(?)!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ...and again, the UPS man cometh! This time, delivering my AE Sohos, in cognac calf, loaded with patina, straight from the box. They are absolutely gorgeous shoes...I am in love, or perhaps simply in lust! Although, January and February are tough months for me, in terms of shoe purchases...in 2007 it was five pair and now, in 2008, four pair. One of my new year's resolutions for 2009 has got to be "no more shoe purchases!" Boy am I gonna have to work on that one(?)!!


Pics, please. I've been looking at those with a fair amount of lust. Also greed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Pics, please. I've been looking at those with a fair amount of lust. Also greed.


Alas, at the present, I lack the technology and the knowledge to post pics. However, AE is currently having a sale on their factory seconds and the Sohos' can be had for a very reasonable $223. While they do charge a shipping fee, if there is a fit issue or you find yourself dissatisfied with the shoe, they will send you a pre-paid, return mailing label. The Port Washington store number is (262)284-7158. Ask for Sandy...she is a very plesant and helpful person to work with!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Why I Love Thrift Stores, part 1:

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010032gz4.jpg

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010033xe0.jpg

Lands' End "Mountain Green" Hyde Park OCBD. I have no idea how old this thing is, but it's got an older tag and says "Made in U.S.A." The last couple of Hyde Parks that I bought, about a year ago, say "Made in Hong Kong."

Brooks Brothers white pinpoint (?) point collar. Made in U.S.A. Tagged price is $95.

Both my size, both $3.98 each. No idea where they came from, but my best guess is that some guy bought them, never opened them, and then his wife, apparently after his unfortunate demise, dropped them off. That or they fell out of the back of the UPS truck. And out of their respective packages as well. Who knows.

Also picked up three shirts that I hope to unload on the Thrift Exchange, but those pictures will have to wait.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

wnh said:


> Why I Love Thrift Stores, part 1:
> 
> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010032gz4.jpg
> 
> ...


Yowza! $3.98 NIW?

Nice score WNH.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Today I bought a pair of Royal Stuart Tartan Trouses from the Orvis Warehouse Sale.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> One of my new year's resolutions for 2009 has got to be "no more shoe purchases!" Boy am I gonna have to work on that one(?)!!


Better stock up now! :biggrin2:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Better stock up now! :biggrin2:


LOL...As always Sir, you provide good advice and I promise to follow said advice with great zeal! Thanks, (winks)


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=dscn1218sf7.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=517&i=dscn1220sn4.jpg

Henry Louis.
The buckles are partly for looks; there are magnets under them which 'secure' the flap. It's fairly secure but I did jerk it up off the ground one day and have it fly open...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While browsing through the local BB Outlet store this afternoon, I picked up my first splash of Spring...and at a remarkably good price. They had a rack of white/pale green seersucker sportcoats, originally retailed at $199, on sale for $40 a pop! A size 46R provided a virtually perfect fit...a tad roomy at the waist but, that's easily fixed.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

A little Birmingham thrifting this past weekend:
-Polo short sleeve madras shirt
-"Vintage" LL Bean long sleeve madras shirt
-Flat-front Patagonia khaki shorts
-Brooks Brothers dark green pattern sport shirt
-And the pièce de résistance: a like-new yellow J. Press flap pocket OCBD. After trying it on, I believe that I prefer the fit of their shirts to BB.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

My new year resolution was to be on a self imposed ban from shopping for clothes/shoes but broke the resolution so have purchased so far:

3 Corduroy pants from LE (Olive, Tan & Navy Blue)
2 Wool pants from LE ( Meduim grey and charcoal grey)
3 OCBD shirts from LE (Darkish Gold, Stripped Pink and French Blue)
1 AE Bruzzano from eBay NIB (Cognac)
1 Alden Chukka from Aldenshop (Shell Cordovan #8)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> A little Birmingham thrifting this past weekend:


Look, buddy--you move, you move. Stay out of the thrift stores! ic12337:

My just renovated vintage (1940s) Disney fedora just arrived from Art Fawcett:

After:

Before:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC: Wow, what a difference the rennovation made to your fedora...very, very nice but, were it me, I would bring back the feather (perhaps a fresher one)!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I did a little preshopping at JAB last night (50% off clearance items Mon & Tues for Corp Card members) I got a charcoal grey flannel suit for $100 and some brushed cotton BD sport shirts for $15 each.

Brian


----------



## CharlieV (Mar 25, 2007)

This has been an expensive month: Alden LHS #8 shell, Thursten box cloth braces in navy and 3 pair Pantherella socks.

CharlieV


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Asterix said:


> My new year resolution was to be on a self imposed ban from shopping for clothes/shoes but broke the resolution so have purchased so far:
> 
> 3 Corduroy pants from LE (Olive, Tan & Navy Blue)
> 2 Wool pants from LE ( Meduim grey and charcoal grey)
> ...


I made the same resolution for Lent. Still holding out, and it's a good thing Easter falls early this year.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Beefeater said:


> I made the same resolution for Lent. Still holding out, and it's a good thing Easter falls early this year.


Ahh, I did the same for Lent last year. Don't forget, Sundays are free days.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice haul today from Our Man in New Haven, M. Charles, from whom I bought two Press tweeds and a BB camel hair. They are steaming now.

M. Charles has an unerring eye for the sort of things we like. You may buy from him with complete confidence.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Nice haul today from Our Man in New Haven, M. Charles, from whom I bought two Press tweeds and a BB camel hair. They are steaming now.
> 
> M. Charles has an unerring eye for the sort of things we like. You may buy from him with complete confidence.


Sounds nice. He has certainly been offering a lot of great items. He and Georgia have kicked up the quality and variety of items for sale in these parts of late.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Beefeater said:


> I made the same resolution for Lent. Still holding out, and it's a good thing Easter falls early this year.





tripreed said:


> Ahh, I did the same for Lent last year. Don't forget, Sundays are free days.


Gentlemen, your self discipline is very respectable as I wish I had that much self will. Now since I have to find someone or something to blame, I'd say it is the great folks on AAAC's fault. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Just picked this up off ebay. Vintage Southwick Navy Pinstripe 3/2 sack. Made for Cable Car Clothiers. Narrow lovely lapels.


























Hopefully turns out ok, but if not I'm out 50 bucks.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Circa 1951 Hamilton Piping Rock 14K Wristwatch*

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I must express my shock and disappointment with the collective acquisitiveness of this forum. Somehow this thread had been allowed to sink all the way to the second page. Tsk tsk--get out there and buy, people! Don't you know we're on the brink of a recession? Where's your concern for the economic well being of our nation?

A bunch o' braces, $13.25 for the lot:

Three Trafalgar Limited Editions. I understand with the one in the center I can get in touch with my inner 'bully-bear':










Odds and ends, Liberty on the left, Dooney & Bourke on the right, unsure of the middle two:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

This weekend in St. Louis (not really picture worthy):

Solid pink grosgrain D-ring belt by Leatherman Ltd.
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Brooks Brothers khaki poplin pants

I actually thrifted a BB poplin orphaned suit jacket a couple of years ago for casual wear, and when I brought the BB poplin pants back home thought I'd pull out the jacket and compare. Sure enough, they match, so now I've got a poplin suit.

For those of you in St. Louis, the Clayton Scholar Shop had a number of the Leatherman Ltd. belts, all new, for $3 each. I picked up the only pink one, but there was one yellow (size S), and a few lavender ones (S, M, and L, I think). I'm guessing some local retailer couldn't get rid of them so they just dropped them off. There were a couple in the men's belt section, and a couple in the women's, if you go.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

LL Bean Weekender duffle, monogrammed.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Six pairs of BB's new Spring argyle socks, not yet on the website but recently stocked at the two locations near me. Besides the navy / tan / red / brown combos shown in the Spring catalog, there is a great yellow (with green/blue) and two others blues with with some different blues and white in them.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


Ouch! I love Bean!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


You obviously stay inside more than I do.

Scott


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Press Blue/White Gingham BD
Press Navy/Red Stripe Ribbon Belt
Lacoste polo--Red
Gap Surcingle Belt--Navy (and, USA Made to boot!)
BB Flannel Trousers--Charcoal (having them cuffed right now)

Also, just received my CCC Gray Herringbone Sack from M. Charles. Awaiting a BB Brown Herringbone Sack from eBay. 

A good month...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


Um, not to derail this thread too much, but if you look at the history of Trad, or whatever you call it, it only makes sense that Bean would be included. Given the fact that many Ivy Leaguers had a penchant for outdoor leisure activities such as hunting and fishing, the number of large outfitters at the time were limited, and included Abercrombie & Fitch and Bean. Given Bean's catalog business, it only makes sense that they had large part of the market segment and were able to maintain it fairly well until probably the 1980s.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


Good gracious, I do hope there is no such beast, as "the TRAD world(?)" and if indeed there is, LL Bean is indeed a part of it. I'm all for Sack coats, OCBDs, chinos, penny loafers and Topsiders but, if too many people dressed the way I do, I fear "the TRAD world" would be a pretty conservative place! A quick review of my closet reveals two Bean flannel, buttondown shirts, a pair of Bean's casual trousers and a pair of LLBean Maine Hunting boots...soon to be joined by a pair of the moc version of said boots. Certainly there is also room in "the TRAD World" for "J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connell's and the Andover Shop"! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


Great first post, pfft. You can't be serious?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

oxford said:


> Never understood how the Bean things made their way into the Trad world. Basically you might as well go to Sears and Pennny's, its the same quality overall , I would not have Bean in my closet and I live in Maine. Trad means J. Press, Ben Silver, O'Connel's and Andover Shop.


Troll. :devil:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Why would you say that about a first time poster who suddenly interjects an off-topic volatile comment?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Why would you say that about a first time poster who suddenly interjects an off-topic volatile comment?


I wouldn't say it was off topic. He obviously hasn't acquired any L.L. Bean products in February, and this thread _is_ about February acquisitions.

If we can't post things we didn't acquire in this thread, then what _can_ we post?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I acquired a huge bruise on my back from a LL Bean rug that sits by the door. I slipped on it in the middle of the night letting the new puppy out. Right out from underneath me.

Pretty trad if you ask me, Lab puppy, B2 robe, perfect hair.

Yup.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Just got these today :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:. Didn't have time to take a pic so this is off Tom's site:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Duck said:


> I acquired a huge bruise on my back from a LL Bean rug that sits by the door. I slipped on it in the middle of the night letting the new puppy out. Right out from underneath me.


If you bought your rug from Ben Silver, Andover or O'Connell's that wouldn't have happened. You got what you deserved if you ask me.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I do spend time outside and I buy from Orvis for that type of clothing.


----------



## oaklandish (Feb 21, 2007)

No pictures, but on Saturday I picked up some J.Crew MacAlisters (a suede chukka boot) and the J.Crew/Redwing workboot. Both were at a discount shop, Jeremy's (in Berkeley, not SF) -- got the chukka for $40 ($128 retail) and the Redwings for $60 ($198 retail). Not bad.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Here my February damages, so far. I'm visiting the Alden store in NYC this weekend and another purchase is likely.



Alden special orders from Tom at Leathersoul. V-tip in #8 on left, and U-tip in cigar on right.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some more ties and pocket squares from the local Polo Ralph Lauren store:

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polotiecu8.jpg
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of cotton LL Bean sweaters and one LLB Shetland wool in camel.
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of Viyella shirts, made in the USA.

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Nice. I particularly like the yellow ground bow and the Viyellas.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Speas said:


> just ordered Sebago Cayman II in non brushoff burgundy at $89





Patrick06790 said:


> I ordered loafers from this outfit and never got them. Their customer service dept. was absolutely zero help. Had to go through the credit card company. A real pain. Hope that was a fluke.


Got them today - exactly like the pic. On first look, these are significantly nicer than the brushoff version. Nice soft uncorrected grain leather. I'd say excellent other than the synthetic welt. I'll probably polish them with a bit of cordovan wax to add some interest.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> ^ Nice. I particularly like the yellow ground bow and the Viyellas.


Thanks wnh. I grabbed the last two bows they had, and the Viyellas....well, I'm very pleased with those.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Items from Eddie Bauer, which were so ridiculously inexpensive I couldn't pass on them. I generally don't like EB's chinos, so these will serve admirably as weekend yard work pants in the soggy NW. 

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Speas said:


> Got them today - exactly like the pic. On first look, these are significantly nicer than the brushoff version. Nice soft uncorrected grain leather. I'd say excellent other than the synthetic welt. I'll probably polish them with a bit of cordovan wax to add some interest.


Nice. I guess my experience was a fluke. Hmmm...should I try it again?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

With the help of a friendly AAAC member, I purchased these NOS Nettleton longwings on ebay last night. I will post better pics when they arrive:


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Had the winning bid on these yesterday. AE Randolph in brown shell.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

Hillhouse Ltd vintage 3/2 sack suit (needs pressing, alts to the trousers) - $12
Lily Dache (???) red / white / navy / khaki striped tie - $1


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Hillhouse Ltd vintage 3/2 sack suit (needs pressing, alts to the trousers) - $12
> Lily Dache (???) red / white / navy / khaki striped tie - $1


Nice looking suit. Not sure if that's you in the picture or a picture from wherever you purchased the suit (i.e. eBay), but if it's you........your third/bottom button needs to be undone. 

Enjoy your new suit.

Cheers.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, that's me. I'm aware of the 3rd button issue, a habit I need to break! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thrift store score!*

My wife found these three grosgrain-and-leather belts from Barrons-Hunter at a local thrift store this afternoon for $1.98 apiece. At 40", they're a little too long, but my local tailor can shorten them up for me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great find!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ I've got a J. Crew emblematic belt that was about 2" too long for me, and I easily fixed it. It's a simple little operation if you've got the time, and it ought to save you a few bucks.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Yesterday arrived this pair of black monks from Lands End:

They have size 8 and 9 left. Not bad for $70. I know we have discussed many many times the LE shoes, and this is the first pair I think I will keep. I have tried the LE penny loafers, tassels, and wing tips in various sizes and widths and tho I like the styling the fit is always a little wonky.

Also, today I am expecting a pair of tan Foot Joy loafers a la AE Randolph. They are $120 from Golf Locker. The factory rejects are $80. This will be my fourth or fifth pair from these guys. If they have your size you can get some nice deals.

https://www.golflocker.com/dress-shoes/footjoy-classics-closeouts.html


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of J. Press OCBD with pocket flaps. 
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Some sale items from J. Crew.
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Love the Press OCBDs.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Love the Press OCBDs.


Thanks. Although, I'm not sure of the fate of the J. Press pocket flap OCBD. I think I got the last blue 15.5/33.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

BB brookease 3/2 sack blazer just purchased on e-bay


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

.

Now mine: As Trad as you can get. From the early 1950s, I'd say.

.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

#8 shell Alden Norwegian Split Toe 12D from ebay. I was stunned when I received them as they were in better condition than the pictures indicated. There was confusion in the listing regarding width but luckily for me they were a D and not and E. Very little upper fold. No foot or toe imprints or sock black whatsoever on the inner lining. It's as if he wore them gently once or twice and then decided he wanted the Alden of Carmel square toe model instead. This is a very nice shoe that I only recently have come to appreciate.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cleveland Brown said:


> Yesterday arrived this pair of black monks from Lands End:
> 
> They have size 8 and 9 left. Not bad for $70. I know we have discussed many many times the LE shoes, and this is the first pair I think I will keep. I have tried the LE penny loafers, tassels, and wing tips in various sizes and widths and tho I like the styling the fit is always a little wonky.
> 
> ...


I concur on everything CB says. I picked up two pairs of the LE monks and they fit fine, but that was a fluke for me.

And I have praised the Footjoy rejects elsewhere.


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

J. Crew "bathing girl" tie
Breuer wool A&S tie
Alden Cape Cod Collection brown suede bit loafers


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*My One February Acquisition*

BB pocket square--dark red/wine ground foulard, picked up at the Bayshore, WI store.

Megan, Mike, and Marcus continue to provide excellent, client-focused service at this location!

Have a great March!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

2 Press ties my wife picked up for me while in NYC last week. These don't count against my Lenten resolution not to buy myself anything do they? Oh well. . . I guess all can be forgiven.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*A pretty weak sale month*

Golden Bear lamb suede jacket (STP)
Bills chamois cloth trousers in faded red (STP)
2 Talbott BOC ancient madder paisley ties (Robert Vance, 2 for 1)
4 pairs wool argyle socks (BB, 1/2 price)

Biggest bargain-hunting disappointment: Despite extending the sale period repeatedly, N-M didn't even come close to selling me anything.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

New (to me) wristwatch. Omega DeVille Prestige Automatic, ref. 4800.31.01. It's currently on a black strap, but I've ordered a dark-brown alligator strap for everyday wear. This is a stock photo, not the actual watch, but they're identical.


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

KentW said:


> New (to me) wristwatch. Omega DeVille Prestige Automatic, ref. 4800.31.01. It's currently on a black strap, but I've ordered a dark-brown alligator strap for everyday wear. This is a stock photo, not the actual watch, but they're identical.


Nice watch. Well done.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

KentW said:


> New (to me) wristwatch. Omega DeVille Prestige Automatic, ref. 4800.31.01. It's currently on a black strap, but I've ordered a dark-brown alligator strap for everyday wear. This is a stock photo, not the actual watch, but they're identical.


The DeVille in a couple of versions is my favorite watch (I love yours, as well as gold/white face). Reminds me of the clean lines and moderate size of a classic Seamaster.

A wrongly overlooked line. Great job!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

PeterW said:


> The DeVille in a couple of versions is my favorite watch (I love yours, as well as gold/white face). Reminds me of the clean lines and moderate size of a classic Seamaster.
> 
> A wrongly overlooked line. Great job!


Somebody in another forum posted photos of a couple of other watches from the DeVille line, the manual-wind models in steel and gold. Also very nice.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

KentW said:


> New (to me) wristwatch. Omega DeVille Prestige Automatic, ref. 4800.31.01. It's currently on a black strap, but I've ordered a dark-brown alligator strap for everyday wear. This is a stock photo, not the actual watch, but they're identical.


Very very very nice!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Some sale items from J. Crew.
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


Heh, I got both of these as well.

I've been wearing (out) the darker of the two with a dark color knit tie, under a cardigan, under a herringbone sack.

The red/green one I bought for my "Woody Allen in Annie Hall" Halloween costume.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Heh, I got both of these as well.


You have impeccable taste my friend. :icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Last year I mentioned I was having a double breasted blazer made by a tailor in Toronto. The final fitting was in February and the (almost) final product was a disappointment. To my eye, the shoulders were wrong, the sleeves too short, and the vents too long. I'm not sure I'm a believer in "house styles", but I accept 50% of the blame for this as I realize with hindsight I instructed the tailor contrary to his normal range, although in my defence some of his early ideas for the blazer oddly did not make it into the final jacket. The quality of his work is amazing, however, and if I wanted something more edgy and slim he would be the perfect man for the job--had I realized this from the start we would have got it right.

Here's what it _should_ have turned out like:

So...more money down the drain, along with those Alden 666s, making last year somewhat hit-or-miss (and expensive). I shall be careful to avoid repeating myself this year.

DocD


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

yachtie said:


> Just got these today :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:. Didn't have time to take a pic so this is off Tom's site:


I have dreams about these from time to time. [wipes drool from his keyboard]


----------

